# open pot tourny's



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be hosting open pot tournaments every Wed. evenings . The start time will be 5:30 pm until last safe light . We will be rotating between Alum Creek and Griggs . Entry fee is $40 per 2 man team which includes the Big bass pot . These tournaments are very fun and a great way to meet new friends . I would like to invite any one who would like to come out . Hope to see you there .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Due to conflicts with peolple not being able to make it to the tourny by 5:30 , we have decided to move the start time to 6:00 to allow more time for everyone to make it . See you there .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI - We are at Griggs on 8-9-06


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

See everyone at Griggs tonight . Looks like it will be a good night .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Vance and I will be there!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be at Alum Creek this evening . We launch from the New Galena Ramp at 6:00 . Feel free to come out and join in . See everyone there .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be at O,Shaunessy this evening . I beleive that this may be the last one for the year .  It is starting to get dark to early and everyone cannot get off work and get there any earlier than they can . I envite anyone that would like to come out to see what the circuit is about to come on out and join in . See everyone there


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I have one of our non boaters that would realy like to fish tonight and does not have a partner . If any one would like to team up with him tonight please give me a call .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well it seems that the guys still want to keep these tourny's going . We will be at Alum this week . We are blasting off at 6:00 pm . See everyone there .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be out to fish tomorrow phil, you have anyone that wants to fish i could use a partner. I will bring my boat.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Phil, are you still running these? If so, are you at Griggs tomorrow? I'd like to fish it. Thanks man


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello Mike . To answer your question . We are still going , but for the bad news . We have had the same group of guys fishing them since the end of the regular season and with it getting dark so early , they voted to move the start time to 5 pm so we will be startig then for the last couple tourny's .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Griggs tomorrow?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry , yes we are at Griggs tomorrow . Hope to see ya there . Oh by the way , wheres the Tuesday nighter results ? lol


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Haha, I haven't been posting them because I have a 6-9 class on Tuesdays now so I don't fish them. I'll see you tonight!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal , see ya there .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to say thank you to everyone that has came out to the after season pot tournys . It was definatly a good time for sure . Unfortionatly , due to work conflicts and the classic comeing up , we have decided to call it the end of the season . I will see what I can get going after we get back from Ky . Maybe a Sat. morning pot tourny for single 1 man teams or something .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool Phil, thanks for running them. It's always a pleasure taking your money


----------

